# How much do you pay for your rented land/stables?



## sparky1981 (13 November 2018)

After not being able to find anywhere to buy we are currently looking at renting a 6 acre field with a couple of stables in the field (not on a concrete base)with a small tackroom. Natural water supply and no electric. We are in the south west. Itâ€™s fairly decent land. How much would you expect to pay for this?maximum of 3/4 horses/ponies
Any help would be great


----------



## cowgirl16 (13 November 2018)

Can't help with the cost - but I live in the SouthWest and have been looking for a place like that for ever! They seem to be very very rare indeed! I do know of a field that came up for rent quite local to me a while back - a 4 acre field, no water, no electricity, no buildings, situated off a busy road with only the one access point onto that busy road - decent boundaries and decent grazing - it was up for rent for Â£350 per month! That sounds a little pricey to me. It was being handled by an agent, so maybe that bumped the price up. It seems that people can ask whatever they want as land to rent is so scarce!


----------



## TheMule (13 November 2018)

I previously rented 5 acres with a stable and store for Â£45/week in the SW. This year I rented 9 1/2 acres with no facilities for Â£40/week.


----------



## Nasicus (13 November 2018)

Between a friend and I, we pay Â£340pcm for 8 acres, 4 stables with little integrated tack/storage rooms in the back of them, and a small barn, on concrete base. No electricity and mains water (albeit with low pressure). We're in Devon, but to be honest we are very very lucky with our situation, and the LO is just happy to have someone in and looking after the place.


----------



## sparky1981 (13 November 2018)

Thanks for replies. They want an awful lot more than any of the above replies. Mm I was thinking that it was worth around Â£400 a month at the most as no yard as such so will be muddy in winter and only 2 stables. I know renting fields/stables comes at a premium but I think the owners are being abit ambitious.


----------



## HorseyTee (13 November 2018)

I rent 3 acres, with 3 stables, a hay barn and field shelter, alongside a bridle path, surrounded by other fields and no roads, for Â£300pcm. We are aware we have a special place and intend to keep hold of it as it took us a long long time to find it.


----------



## ihatework (13 November 2018)

sparky1981 said:



			Thanks for replies. They want an awful lot more than any of the above replies. Mm I was thinking that it was worth around Â£400 a month at the most as no yard as such so will be muddy in winter and only 2 stables. I know renting fields/stables comes at a premium but I think the owners are being abit ambitious.
		
Click to expand...

If the land is good and free draining & can genuinely support 4 horses then if the stabling/storage and fencing is good condition I think your estimate of Â£400 is about right. However it kind of depends where you are, if in an area where land & stabling is in demand it wouldnâ€™t surprise me if it were more, Â£550-600.


----------



## mandyroberts (13 November 2018)

Depends on location. I have 4 acres and rent another 2 acres one side of me for Â£550/year (no water but our very long hose will reach!)  and 3 acres the other side for Â£1200 (with water). I think that's expensive but a field either side is just too convenient - gate access to both from my property


----------



## StableMum (13 November 2018)

Â£325pcm for 8 acres over two fields, 3 stables and tack room in a little enclosed yard with electricity and water. This includes topping of fields and removal of muck heap from stables. Hacking straight off the farm. It's also in a safe place and I'm happy for my daughter to be there on her own (our last place was down a long track) which is incredibly important to me. We're in the South West and looking at other replies I think we're very fortunate.
My other daughter rents two fields which gives her about 5 acres for Â£25 a week. One has a stream and a field shelter the other has a water trough and she's put up her own shelter.


----------



## freckles22uk (13 November 2018)

We rent 4 acres, with water, but no electric nor stables for Â£180 pcm.  Includes muck removal, reseeding and fertilizing when needed. ( Notts)


----------



## dixie (13 November 2018)

We rent 3+ acres, 3 stables, stable sized barn and hardcore yard for Â£290 pm. We have to pay for muck removal, topping etc. It has mains water but no mains electricity. Weâ€™re in South Devon.


----------



## Ambers Echo (13 November 2018)

The field I was looking at moving Max and Ginny to was 3 acres with a field shelter and a static caravan. That was Â£25 pcm. North-West.


----------



## Ambers Echo (13 November 2018)

Per week not per month!


----------



## siennamum (13 November 2018)

I've rented a few small yards. Generally it is in line with Â£20/Â£25 pw p horse or thereabouts, though that is on the outskirts of Bristol. stable grazing & minimal facilities, usualy maintenance done & no other bills.


----------



## Always-Riding (15 November 2018)

We rented our 6/7 acre field out in North Devon - good location (close to the town/buses but equally good hacking too and phenomenal off-road hacking after about20/30mins of lanes). There is water which was charged directly to the renter but no electricity. We rented it out for Â£200 p/m and it only ended as the renter put 15+ horses on the land (without rest) and completely ruined it! 

I would expect around Â£400-Â£500 p/m for what you've described - but if you're in an area which lacks liveries etc.. then potentially a fair chunk more.


----------



## dorsetladette (15 November 2018)

We rent 5 acres or good draining but poor grazing. (brilliant for my natives) Its on a busy main road which means I can always get there no matter the weather. We have a second exit which takes us onto a quieter road 500yrds from off road hacking. We have 2 shipping containers for storage but no running water ( a good friend lives next door and I run a hose over to fill a container once a week or so.) We pay Â£250/month for this which I think is reasonable.

Bet you can't guess where I Live!!!!


----------



## sparky1981 (18 November 2018)

Thankyou for your replies. They want Â£600 per month for it which is just too much and judging by your replies most arenâ€™t paying anywhere near that


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (18 November 2018)

sparky1981 said:



			Thankyou for your replies. They want Â£600 per month for it which is just too much and judging by your replies most arenâ€™t paying anywhere near that
		
Click to expand...

That is a lot!
I'm home counties where it's pricey and the price you have been given is very top end, let alone with a lack of facilities. If you had 6 animals then 100 per month each would balance out better.


----------



## kc921 (20 November 2018)

I have roughly 3 acres, I pay Â£40 a week which includes natural shelter, a field shelter and auto fill water troughs, plus a tie up area with secure tack room and my own storage area(Lots of storage!) For what you are looking at I probably wouldn't pay more than Â£70 per week


----------

